# Wyeast 3209-PC Oud Bruin Blend



## lukiferj (20/4/15)

So I'm making my foray into brewing sour beers on my own. Just wondering if anyone has used Wyeast 3209-PC Oud Bruin Blend to make a Flanders Brown (specs below). I was planning on using Roselaere but this sounds perfect for what I want which is a maltier Flanders style beer. I already have a barrel aged Flanders red on tap that used Roselaere but haven't been able to find much info on 3209. Worst case I might even brew two batches and ferment one with each to see the difference.


Wyeast 3209-PC Oud Bruin Blend™

Beer Styles: Flemish Brown Ale, American Sour Ale, Saison, Fruit beers, Foreign Stout.
Profile: Because the people don’t want something new … they want something Oud. And Bruin. This new exclusive sour blend is built for dark, malt-accented sour styles – like 3763 Roselaere™ it will create sharp acidity, but unlike 3763 it will leave the malt character intact, creating a balanced and complex end product. Excellent base for blending fruit in secondary (especially cherries or raspberries) and makes for an interesting Saison.

Alc. Tolerance 10% ABV 
Flocculation variable
Attenuation 70-80% 
Temp. Range 80-85°F (26-29°C)


----------



## tazman1967 (20/4/15)

Go for it mate, I was going to use it in my oud bruin, but the yeast was released a month to late. I used 3763 Roselaere.
Im going to use the Wyeast 3209-PC Oud Bruin Blend in this years, for a comparison,


----------



## yurgy (20/4/15)

g,day fellas first post i used this blend in a belgian quad dark medicine recipe from wild brews sorta og 1.082 25 ibu brewed 19/7/14 27/10/14 slightly tart added 1700 grams morrelo cherries 250 ml dark candy syrup 6/2/15 tasted terrible added 20 grams bourbon oak chips bottled 9/4/15 tasted awesome very tart fg 1.006 i have another packet so didnt keep slurry probably shouda hope this helps i dont think youll get good results in two months as claimed


----------



## lukiferj (20/4/15)

Thanks guys. I think I will do a batch with each yeast and ferment them at the same time. Will be interesting to see the difference in the same wort and same conditions, and even blending some. Certainly not planning on drinking in 2 months. Might take a sample of each at about 3 but planning on these not being ready for at least 6-12 months.


----------



## winkle (21/4/15)

Just do it Lukiferj, I'm keen to do one as well (possibly with plums).


----------



## lukiferj (21/4/15)

Boil underway. Will update in a few months (or longer) on my thoughts between the two yeasts.

I reckon there might even be a couple with your name on it winkle.


----------



## lukiferj (6/5/15)

Just a quick update on this. I brewed and put these down a couple of weeks ago now. Primary fermentation took off overnight on the Roeselare (3763) and a couple of days later for the Oud Bruin (3209). Primary looks to be mostly done now so I will cover these up and forget about them for a few months.


----------



## michaeld16 (23/9/15)

Hows the samples tasting now mate, much difference between these two cultures. Ive got a flanders red going now on roeselare about a month old, just pitched a wyeast oud bruin a couple of days ago same base recipe. The oud bruin also took a couple of days longer to really get going.


----------



## lukiferj (15/10/15)

Hey man. Finally tasted a sample now. Both similar flavours with the lacto coming through. The 3209 has definitely kept the malt profile and body in tact a little better than the 3763. Both taste great but the oud bruin yeast is probably my pick of the two at the moment. Going to leave them a couple of months but try and get them into kegs for Xmas. Beyond stoked at how good they taste though.


----------



## michaeld16 (15/10/15)

Nice its hard to wait mine are only a month old cant wait to start sampling, what are ya plans for the yeast cakes when ya keg these two, repitch straight on top?


----------



## lukiferj (15/10/15)

Yeah I think I will actually brew the same beer and repitch on top. Planning on bottling some of this, and kegging some of it to play with blends. Pretty happy so far though after only 7 months.


----------



## mje1980 (17/10/15)

I think my best sour beer ( of the few I've done ) has been the Flanders with roselare. Set n forget!. 

I wish my house had a cellar so I could fill it with glass fermenters full of sours haha

Keep us updated mate.


----------



## Gardenman1 (18/10/15)

cracking yeast stain this one


----------



## lukiferj (5/11/15)

Tasting great now. Kegging the oud bruin strain tomorrow but racked 5 litres of each onto a kg of sour cherries. Going to brew another oud bruin to dump straight on the the yeast/bug cake.


----------

